# Kreg pocket hole screws



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I fell in love with pocket holes ever since I discovered them here . I'm finding another use for my Kreg pocket hole jig at every turn . I gotta say they seem strong as all heck too.
Question , in the past I have been putting the screws in with my drill or my impact . I couldnt use my impact (which is shorter) very well since the boards are to close, so I started putting the screws in by hand . 
I'm finding there not that difficult at all with a screw driver , and find I get a much better feel for them when they bottom out . So I was wondering how others install the screws, with a drill or by hand ? 
I suspect I've been doing wrong all this time :|

Pic below , working on my bathroom. As always , pocket holes to the rescue


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Impact driver most of the time

A long bit might have worked in your situation above. I have put them in with a ratchet/socket in tight places


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Impact driver most of the time
> 
> A long bit might have worked in your situation above. I have put them in with a ratchet/socket in tight places


I have all lengths of bits , and one was just a tad short and the other just a tad long.
Your right , a ratchet would have worked perfect in this situation. 
I was hoping to buy that Twister screwdriver I seen advertised at Home Hardware, but they sold out never to return


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Rick, this is what you need
Stanley Yankee Ratchet Screwdriver 130A | eBay


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Rick, this is what you need
> Stanley Yankee Ratchet Screwdriver 130A | eBay


Bob I think I seen one of those when I was a kid? Once only actually


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the type I use for really tight spaces: https://www.amazon.ca/Neiko-03044A-...89303321&sr=8-7&keywords=ratchet+screw+driver except the one I use is sold by LV but I always have a hard time finding it on their site (and it's cheaper from LV too). Another option I use once in a while is a regular 1/4" ratchet with 1/4" hex socket with a 1/4" rare earth magnet inside the socket to hold hex screwdriver bits with. The rare earth magnet will keep the hex bits from falling out of the socket.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I use my drill. I would be afraid my impact would strip a screw out. I could be wrong, I usually am. :smile:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I use my impact driver and haven't had a problem over-driving the screws.

I have a ratchet screwdriver in the shop and a bit brace as well, Rick. Geez, how young are you????


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Sometimes in tight places I use a flexible shaft with a socket and driver bit.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

impact driver with 3" or 6" robertson bit. They don't strip the head but it is possible to overdrive it, especially in wet framing lumber. I use pocket hole screws to build fence gate frames, it works great. My pocket hole stepped drill bit has a 1/4" drive shank so I tried it in the impact driver. That didn't work well because the impacting caused the stop to loosen/move. I found after about a dozen holes the drill bit was going all the way through the endgrain because the stop collar had moved so much. Put the drill bit back in the drill and it works great again.
so Impact driver is good for driving, drill is good for drilling.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I simply have two drills identical, but one fitted with the stepped drill bit and the other drill fitted with a square-drive (a.k.a. Robertson) bit of best length.
Those bits come in a wide variety of lengths. If I am working in a tight spot, I'll use the impact driver with a short bit. I absolutely love the strength and convenience of square-drive screws, but I am disappointed that Kreg seems to have quit making the "bronze finish" available! I tried ordering "the same screws" from McFeeley's - but they weren't manufactured with the #17 cut tips, which means predrilling pilot holes becomes sometimes necessary. I've tried ordering the Kreg "Bronze Finish" Screws and I have been told there's not enough call for them. I've built two rooms in my house with those holding-on the finished wall panels (stained walnut #1 clear pine) and everyone that sees it comments on how nice it looks! Those 1.25" and 2.5" #7's were just the ticket for me!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've most often used a drill. Just a little too much torque sometime will snap the screw for me. At times I've used a hand held screwdriver, a better feel for what's happening. Hey Rick, you've just gotta get out more. The ratchet screwdriver's been around since ***** was a cowboy. Go to a woodshow, or whatever they might call them where you are, see a few good demonstrations. Pocket screws, saws, routers etc. Home shows are pretty good too. See all the latest and greatest but leave your credit card at home. Take enough cash for a coffee and enjoy.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Everend said:


> impact driver with 3" or 6" robertson bit. They don't strip the head but it is possible to overdrive it, especially in wet framing lumber. I use pocket hole screws to build fence gate frames, it works great. My pocket hole stepped drill bit has a 1/4" drive shank so I tried it in the impact driver. That didn't work well because the impacting caused the stop to loosen/move. I found after about a dozen holes the drill bit was going all the way through the endgrain because the stop collar had moved so much. Put the drill bit back in the drill and it works great again.
> so Impact driver is good for driving, drill is good for drilling.


Everend, Being from waaaay down south, how did you get to use the name "Robertson" screw. Anyone I've ever encountered from the U.S. always calls that screw a "square drive". Buffalonians and Niagara folks come to mind. A square drive is actually a little different but... Maybe I don't get out enough.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> Everend, Being from waaaay down south, how did you get to use the name "Robertson" screw. Anyone I've ever encountered from the U.S. always calls that screw a "square drive". Buffalonians and Niagara folks come to mind. A square drive is actually a little different but... Maybe I don't get out enough.


Blame it on YouTube. I think it was John Heitz who first gave me the right name. I'm not sure since it was a few years ago. I just searched quick to see if I could find the video he did. It was more of a rant about standard screw vs "flat" screw.
https://www.youtube.com/user/jpheisz/videos

As for Canadians on YouTube, have you seen this guy? His grasp of english is rather impressive. He also seems like a pretty smart guy when it comes to chemicals, plastics, metallurgy, mechanical, machinist, electronics and engineering.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Everend, Being from waaaay down south, how did you get to use the name "Robertson" screw. Anyone I've ever encountered from the U.S. always calls that screw a "square drive". Buffalonians and Niagara folks come to mind. A square drive is actually a little different but... Maybe I don't get out enough.


I believe I read a guy by with a last name of Robertson invented it . And also from memory I think he was from Toronto Canada .
You guys down south can keep your flat heads and your Philips lol


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Robertson was Canadian, not sure where from, but he was working for Henry Ford at the time he invented the drive system. Henry wanted him to turn over the rights and he refused. Phillips also worked for Henry Ford and he came up with the Phillips drive as an alternative and he did turn the rights over to Henry.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rick,

Over the years, I've tried all ways of driving pocket screws and have pretty much settled on a corded drill with clutch, and mostly because I don't have to worry about the battery. It works the same as the cordless drill-drivers but has a little more inertia so it's easier to spin the screw in plywood if you rev it up. I keep the clutch set relatively low and finish off with a hand screw driver (maybe 25% of them need to be finished up with the screwdriver) - and the one I like is the Kobalt rev, ratcheting one from Lowes (have one set up with a Philips bit and a second with the Robertson square). They are much easier on older hands, although I still like my t-handle driver. I really like the 12V screwdriver from Dewalt, nice and light and not enough power to spin a screw if you got careless - but the batteries don't last - hence my switch to corded drivers. I do use an impact driver when I make turtles but try not to ramp up the impacts so find myself doing a quick check with the screwdriver to be sure.

A quick tip if you're going to be using just a hand screwdriver - give a tap on the end of the screwdriver handle before you start turning as that gets the tip of the screw biting into the wood and you don't need to push as hard to get it started. I did the same thing as you did with the blocks between the studs when I redid the downstairs bathroom - it's (kind of) balloon framing so I needed to put blocks around the room to pick up the drywall and give me somewhere to nail the baseboard.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I use screws when doing carpentry, but I don't use Kreg pocket hole tools or screws. Just black or gold wood screws from the Borgs and they are always driven in with an impact driver. I just guide the screw with my hand until the threads catch, and then bend the direction of the screw for it to go the direction that I want. I use the toe nailing angles frequently, driving the screws in at angles much like was done when nailing framing together. 

I have a Kreg K3 master system and use it when building cabinets and furniture, but I think doing framing with it is way too slow and unnecessary. When using it to do furniture and cabinetry I like to use an electric screwdriver to drive the Kreg pocket screws, like the one in @tomp913's first picture above, because it is a little slower and gives a better feel for how tight the screw is, to help me avoid over tightening.

The screw heads of framing screws countersink themselves enough for framing work and the impact drivers do a great job of driving 3" screws all the way to the point of slightly countersinking the screw heads. Using screws instead of framing nails, even back when driving the nails with pneumatic impact drivers, has proven to be much better for doing renovation work because driving the screws is much less likely to pop the nail heads in nearby dry wall, than hammering nails or driving them in with pneumatic nailers. It's also easy to make later changes, because the screws can be backed out without the major splintering of the wood so commonly experienced when trying to remove framing nails. 

So I leave my Kreg System in my shop for cabinet making, usually driving the Kreg screws
by hand or with an electric screwdriver and not with a drill or impact driver. When doing framing and renovation work I take the black or gold wood screws (not sheetrock screws) from the Borgs and my impact drivers to drive them. I haven't used a pneumatic framing nailer in about 5 years. 

Charley


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I put them in with my drill and then tighten them on down with a screw driver. You are right, you get a better feel with a screw driver.
How you doing Rick?
Have enough peanut butter jars yet?
David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> Have enough peanut butter jars yet?
> David


Heck no. That's the bad thing about being single , you go threw a jar a year lol




Bushwhacker said:


> I put them in with my drill and then tighten them on down with a screw driver. You are right, you get a better feel with a screw driver.
> David


Ok I'm liking this idea . Use the drill to get them started , then finish off by hand . I can definitely feel them bottom out by hand , but with a drill it's a little iffy sometimes 


Thanks for all the reply guys


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

That DW920 in Tom's post, 1st pic, has saved me from crawling into places that I might not have been able to get back out of, short of calling in a wrecker!! love that driver!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> I use my drill. I would be afraid my impact would strip a screw out. I could be wrong, I usually am. :smile:


+1...with a low torque setting.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Everend said:


> Blame it on YouTube. I think it was John Heitz who first gave me the right name. I'm not sure since it was a few years ago. I just searched quick to see if I could find the video he did. It was more of a rant about standard screw vs "flat" screw.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/jpheisz/videos
> 
> As for Canadians on YouTube, have you seen this guy? His grasp of english is rather impressive. He also seems like a pretty smart guy when it comes to chemicals, plastics, metallurgy, mechanical, machinist, electronics and engineering.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhpOg186fks


I watched part of his You tube video. His skills may be exemplary in most areas but his vocabulary lacks somewhat. Rather makes him sound like a real ruffian. Probably makes him feel rugged.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I believe I read a guy by with a last name of Robertson invented it . And also from memory I think he was from Toronto Canada .
> You guys down south can keep your flat heads and your Philips lol


Rick, P.L. Robertson, home town Milton, Ontario. Currently the fastest growing town in Canada. People that can no longer afford to buy homes in Toronto have, in large numbers, sought out Milton.
The town, for years couldn't expand because of water supply, on wells, is now bursting it's seams. A main supply was put in a few years ago from Lake Ontario, about 15 km. to the south.
As soon as a builder erects a sign and develops plans. they're sold out. Population well over 100,000 in just a few years.
I thought I'd visit P.L. last weekend but he wasn't there. Nothing like that screw, though. I use it for everything.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> ...Nothing like that screw, though. I use it for everything.


Interesting that drywall screws are still phillips. I guess they want the heads to slip to prevent stripping or snapping off. Nearly all other construction screws are 'Robbies' in Canada.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think that's probably it Paul. You want it to disengage before you overdrive it. Once it tears through the paper the drywall is almost too weak to support itself there. Every so often you get Robertsons that don't want to let go of the driver bit.


----------

